# Dublin



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very interesting shots. this is one city with lots of characters and I like the gritty side of it.


----------



## Pryde Hart (Dec 17, 2013)

Good photo thread, even though Dublin is a wee bit on the expensive side for some visitors.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice city, indeed.


----------



## MauricioVilo (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in love with Ireland and this city especially :heart:


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for posting great photos of my city LSyd, despite all the problems Dublin has, it is quite a beautiful and vibrant place, cheers!


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the replies




IrishMan2010 said:


> Thanks for posting great photos of my city LSyd, despite all the problems Dublin has, it is quite a beautiful and vibrant place, cheers!


i loved it and look forward to going back

-


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

I may have a few to add here. This is along the main river separating north and south Dublin, the liffey.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Fairly recent theater building


















Google's Dublin HQ


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Aviva Stadium


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

In memory of the Irish famine


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Dame and Georges Streets


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Trinity College Dublin


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

once upon a time i would've been annoyed and said something like "get your own thread," but i like seeing the variety of your pics and am thankful you're keeping this thread going. cheers, keep posting the pics, and i owe you a pint next time i get over there.

-


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Thanks, it would be a shame to see this thread die after 2 pages, and mines a guinness if you're ever in town :cheers:


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Dublin Castle


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Around the Grafton St. area


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope to visit Dublin some time in the next couple of years. Can't wait.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some great and honest set of pictures! kay:


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ thanks, though sorry some of my pictures are dark, I should take them in brighter conditions. 




























Typical Dublin pub on a cold winter's evening :cheers:


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

O'Connell Street and adjacent streets.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## MauricioVilo (Oct 4, 2012)

Dublin is definitely the city I'd like to live  Thanks for sharing


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

These are from the campus of University College Dublin, out from the city center a bit. Some interesting architecture to be found here.

Here one for fans of brutalism



























This is an interesting design for a new science building built last year. The corridors are not within the building as usual but are outward facing.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

The Davenport Hotel


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Part of the government buildings




































From Trinity College campus


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the pics, especially the great pub one

-


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

This first one is the Guinness factory, which has a fairly central location in the city :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Rathmines area



























Typical Georgian doors


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Camden St.









Westmoreland St.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Deer in the Phoenix Park


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

the city is as charming as ever even in dark cloudy skies.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

really like the human scale and variety of architecture.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

pretty


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photos of a charming city.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

These are taken from Kiliney Hill, south Dublin. A surburban area you might say, it's a few kilometers from Dublin City center, along the coast.




























This obelisk was built as a work project during the famine of the mid 19th century.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Dublin through the rotoscope-style function on my camera









Harold's cross area


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Dartmouth Square, Ranelagh


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Dame Street with Trinity College in the distance


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

These ones are from around St. Patrick's Cathedral


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Dublin


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice... BUT: Not even one Saoirse Ronan look-alike walking on the streets? WHY?


I am officially disappointed now...


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

this is one beautiful city and worth a visit.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

"Olympia Theatre". Impressive name for a theatre.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

danmartin1985 said:


> this is one beautiful city and worth a visit.


Yeah, though it's got a not so pretty side too, but so does every city I suppose.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting pictures of Dublin. Thanks!


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Fire station


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Bewley's Hotel, Ballsbridge


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Dublin is on the coast. People who visit there rarely go to the beach; it's pretty rubbish for swimming as it doesn't get deep until far out, but it's OK for taking a walk or letting children make sandcastles. 



















Power-station, now defunct


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Cool pics! :cheers:


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Ranelagh, in the South side of Dublin









One of the Luas tram lines









Ranelagh park, small but one of my favourites in the city.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

It`s good to see the parts of the city that I never saw, when I was there for a few days, a real long time ago.


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Any wide avenues with 6 lanes or more?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Good question. O'Connel Avenue seems like a wide one, I think 4 lines. Never saw 6 in Dublin, except M50, ring.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

nice updates. i thought about visiting the beach...maybe next time. any plans for the defunct power station?

-


----------

